# Crash Lands Car On State Trooper's Cruiser



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Accident Under Investigation_

*BOSTON -- *A state police trooper and a 69-year-old driver escaped with only minor injuries Tuesday night after the woman's car hit the officer's cruiser and landed on top of it.

The accident happened about 7 p.m. in Dedham near Route 135 as trooper Eric Chin pulled over to help a disabled car. Police said the trooper was traveling north on Route 128 when he observed a disabled Oldsmobile on the far right side of the roadway. He activated his cruiser's blue lights and began gradually traveling right across the roadway so he could assist the disabled motor vehicle and its driver. That's when the trooper's cruiser was struck from behind by a car driven by Verna Rizzi, 69, of Dedham.

Rizzi's Toyota Corolla hit Chin's cruiser and caused the cruiser to spin out, with Rizzi's car landing on the cruiser's hood.

Both Chin and Rizzi were taken to Beth Israel-Deaconess Hospital in Needham.

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------

